# New to Johannesburg



## Mark McElroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,

I am a 28 year old from Ireland who has moved to Johannesburg this week and will be staying until Christmas.

I'm keen to meet up with any other Expats for a few beers and to see a bit of the city.

Let me know if you are keen.

Mark.


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

Mark McElroy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a 28 year old from Ireland who has moved to Johannesburg this week and will be staying until Christmas.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

Register for meetup.com and Joburg photowalkers. It is such a great way to meet people. Maybe see you on a walk sometime

M


----------

